# Traded a Sun analyzer for some engines



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Picked up a Sun engine analyzer for free from an auto shop that bought a new one. Posted it for sale or trade on craigslist & wound up trading it fot 3 lawn tractor engines. One was a 20 hp Kohler Magnum, complete except for a muffler. Sold it for $400 & used the money to buy some parts & another lawn tractor. Also got a Briggs 14hp & 18 hp opposed twins. Both are complete, but the 18 needs a starter.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Here's the Kohler. Came out of a Gravely.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Good haul! I tried doing the equipment jockey thing but all I get offered is junk. Seems like folks in my neighborhood like to sell their junk lawnmowers and whatnot for a high price to unsuspecting folks.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Free or cheap works for me!

Picked up another MTD lawn tractor the other day; I believe it's a 2001 Millenium with a 13 hp Tecumseh. The guy I got it from said there was an electrical issue. He replaced the battery & starter solenoid to no avail. I tightened the starter cables & she turned over. She has spark, but no gas. I'll take the carb apart tomorrow. Today, I replaced the fuel lines, filter & added a shutoff. Paid $50 for it & will put it up for $500 when I'm done.

Today, I found 2 push mowers at the curb with FREE signs attached. Pressure-washed them both & will play with them in a day or two. I'll put them up for $50 each.

Buy, sell, trade...It's what I do.


----------

